# TM wiring - fuse, swtich, plugs?



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

I know this has been discussed all over and I've done a lot of searching lately.* I've read a lot about:*

using Battery Tender and Marinco plugs
...and disconnecting power to TM to reduce corrosion at the plug
using a circuit breaker
running power cable to through the deck or plug/disconnected it at that point
(or running a wire back to a vertical surface to keep water out of plug)
etc.
What I haven't seen is an image showing the use of Marinco plugs - which don't seem to be mounted anywhere but look like industrial extension cord plugs to me.

*What I'd like to do is:*

Run power wire through the deck next to the TM base through one of those "pucks" with a rubber insert mounted to the deck.
Use a circuit breaker near the battery.
Have a disconnect (plug?) of some sort near the battery as well.
*Current Issues/Problems/Challenges:*

I canNOT mount my TM where I want to with bolts underneath the deck. The distance is too great from the hatch and there's a "firewall" of sorts (a vertical wall of plastic fiberglass) that I can't reach past. There IS a metal plate embedded in the foreward deck. However, I tried drilling some tiny pilot holes through the template (Minn Kota) and one completely missed the metal, another seemed to go through easily so I assume it went along the edge of it.
Fuel tank is in the same compartment as this battery. What's the risk to mounting a plug/switch/disconnect in the same compartment? I do NOT smell gas the compartment.

*QUESTIONS: *

Can I use a Marinco plug near the battery as a disconnect? They seem to look like industrial versions of extension cord plugs.
Is the MinnKota circuit breaker adequate?
If Minn Kota sells 10ga wire disconnects, I assume 10ga is all i need to use? Any advantage to using heavier gauge?

*Photos:

Marinco plugs*


















*The through-deck 'puck'.*








*
Other possible disconnects:*


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

To determine wire size if you're adding length to the existing leads, use this chart: https://www.minnkotamotors.com/site...es/min_productmanual_batt-wire-selct-gde1.pdf

This will also tell you what size breaker you need. 

I know everyone likes battery tender, but the new MK plug is pretty stout: Plug & Receptacle / MKR-26 | Minn Kota Motors

Whatever plug you use, make sure it's secured to a bulkhead. I especially doubt the marinco would do well bouncing around inside a compartment. The smaller disconnects you have pictures of probably don't come in the right wire size but if they did, I would have similar concerns.


----------



## tarponandtailers (Jun 7, 2020)

power pux


----------



## Desperado213 (Jul 8, 2019)

I just rigged my new pilot and used a minn kota breaker. If I was to do it again I would get the blue seas version because you can manually trip it which will act like a switch cutting power at the battery.


----------



## Cape 914 (Jul 4, 2017)

I use a blue seas breaker and a battery tender plug.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Forget using the Marinco - Battery Tender runs rings around it... Pay close attention to the rigging directions that come with your new motor (particularly the wire sizes and the right sized circuit breaker for that size motor) - choose whatever brand you want - never install a TM without a breaker.... and a good one... Breakers that have a manual trip feature are handy (as noted above) since you can trip your breaker and have it function as an "on/off" switch for your dedicated TM batteries. I do like what I've seen from PowerPux as well -but it's a new product and time will tell about how it holds up in hard usage... Me, I'm set up with a PowerMania onboard charger, a circuit breaker with that "manual trip" feature, and a Battery Tender plug (even if it did cost around $80..). I've been happy with my 24v Terrova in a year and a half's hard commercial service. The only trouble I've had was when one of my standard deep cycle, group 27, wet cell batteries failed on me and it took a few months before I realized that was my problem - but I'm going strong again... By the way, we set up that Battery Tender plug in right next to the TM and I've found that any problems with fly lines fouling around it simply haven't happened - instead the line fouls around the TM - if my anglers aren't reminded to stay as far away from that motor as possible, and we also use a casting bucket (the one from Carbon Marine) which helps to keep fouling problems to a minimum - if my angler can use it (some simply can't or won't use that can... ).

Hope this helps.... "Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I was up at the Hell's Bay factory recently and saw a new build with the "through deck" puck with the rubber insert. The plug was mounted inside the hatch. You might give them a call and ask about it--I imagine Al Keller or Mike can provide some details.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I've found that the Marinco plug will not accomodate the wire gauge that I needed for a longer run from the battery to the trolling motor.


----------



## Desperado213 (Jul 8, 2019)

I used trac outdoors connector on my recent install and I'm pretty happy with the connector quality. It looks like the same exact connector power pux integrates into their mount. I run a cord on my deck though and connect it in the hatch. I don't think you can flush mount them to a horizontal surface but it comes with an adapter that lets you flush mount on a vertical surface.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I am for the Battery Tender Plug. 

Industrial Strength.


----------



## JakeB (Nov 18, 2017)

Try the 24 volt 70 amp Marinco connector. It can handle the larger wires and is a breeze to connect using the insert fittings and the Allen wrench. I watched a couple









Amazon.com : Marinco 12VCPS3 70A Trolling Motor Plug & Receptacle : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Marinco 12VCPS3 70A Trolling Motor Plug & Receptacle : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





YouTube videos and they were great.
The twisty Marinco for 12v is cheap compared to push in connector in my opinion.

I second the blue seas breaker. They are nice and easy.

Also you can use battery wire style aluminum coupling for wire connectors with various larger gauges and heat shrink tubing. They are pretty stout crushing them with pliers and will take a nice tug.
Good luck!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just my take. I have a Sierra plug for my 24v TM. It's mounted on the front of my front hatch. The vertical side. The problem with the plugs mounted on top of the deck is they rust. I don't care what you do water gets in them


----------



## Chris Beutel (May 2, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> Forget using the Marinco - Battery Tender runs rings around it... Pay close attention to the rigging directions that come with your new motor (particularly the wire sizes and the right sized circuit breaker for that size motor) - choose whatever brand you want - never install a TM without a breaker.... and a good one... Breakers that have a manual trip feature are handy (as noted above) since you can trip your breaker and have it function as an "on/off" switch for your dedicated TM batteries. I do like what I've seen from PowerPux as well -but it's a new product and time will tell about how it holds up in hard usage... Me, I'm set up with a PowerMania onboard charger, a circuit breaker with that "manual trip" feature, and a Battery Tender plug (even if it did cost around $80..). I've been happy with my 24v Terrova in a year and a half's hard commercial service. The only trouble I've had was when one of my standard deep cycle, group 27, wet cell batteries failed on me and it took a few months before I realized that was my problem - but I'm going strong again... By the way, we set up that Battery Tender plug in right next to the TM and I've found that any problems with fly lines fouling around it simply haven't happened - instead the line fouls around the TM - if my anglers aren't reminded to stay as far away from that motor as possible, and we also use a casting bucket (the one from Carbon Marine) which helps to keep fouling problems to a minimum - if my angler can use it (some simply can't or won't use that can... ).
> 
> Hope this helps.... "Aren't boats fun?"


Do you have a picture of where you mounted your Battery Tender in relation to your trolling motor? I bought the same plug and I am getting close to the rigging stage. Trying to decide if I want to have it parallel to the mounting bracket or behind it so it is sort of hidden and out of the way when the motor is up. Thanks.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I had the Battery Tender plug on my last skiff, great plug but only mounted vertically, no way I'd flush mount it on the deck. It can't drain and if it does drain, its leaking below deck. Look on the PowerPux home page and there is a picture of a corroded Battery Tender plug. 

Some front hatches have enough channel clearance and gasket cushion to allow for the wire to "form" around and hatch lid close over top.

BTW I just shelled out for the Power Pux and it is by far the cleanest/best option I've used. It was expensive but money very well spent imo...highly recommended!


----------



## Mdees88 (Jun 23, 2021)

hawkman said:


> *QUESTIONS: *
> 
> Can I use a Marinco plug near the battery as a disconnect? They seem to look like industrial versions of extension cord plugs.
> Is the MinnKota circuit breaker adequate?
> If Minn Kota sells 10ga wire disconnects, I assume 10ga is all i need to use? Any advantage to using heavier gauge?


1) I don't see a good reason to mount a marinco plug next to your battery, that is where the circuit breaker should go which will allow you to manually break the circuit if you buy a good circuit breaker.

2) I would say they are adequate, at best..... but I only use Blue Sea System circuit breakers because they are bulletproof.

3) Wire size is determined by the length of the circuit (round trip) and the load being applied. The longer the distance between the battery and the TM the larger the wire needs to be.


As far as plugs go.....the best plug is no plug..................

Blue sea systems feed through connectors. This one is for passing through a bulkhead.... https://www.bluesea.com/products/2202/Terminal_Feed_Through_Connector_-_5_16in-18_Studs_[Red]














If you do not need to pass through a bulkhead then use their powerpost connectors. https://www.bluesea.com/products/category/28/105/PowerPost_Connectors/Dual_PowerPost











These studs will eliminate loose connections and will last forever. You can disconnect the trolling motor in 20 seconds with a socket wrench, a wrench, or a pair of channel-locks. No matter what you use make sure to coat in T-9 or dielectric grease to prevent corrosion....



I have the Battery Tender plug in my boat and have no complaints but I will be using the studs if I never need to replace it....








Amazon.com: Battery Tender DC to DC Power Connector: Trolling Motor Plug for Onboard Marine 12V to 48V DC to DC Power Connection - Weather Resistant DC Plug with 80 AMP Capacity - Quick & Easy Setup -027-0004-KIT : Sports & Outdoors


Buy Battery Tender DC to DC Power Connector: Trolling Motor Plug for Onboard Marine 12V to 48V DC to DC Power Connection - Weather Resistant DC Plug with 80 AMP Capacity - Quick & Easy Setup -027-0004-KIT: Trolling Motors - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a Battery Tender plug in hard commercial service for a year and a half now - without the slightest problem (and when the TM is not on the boat the rubber cover on the deck portion of that plug seals it completely..). With that screw in connector you get a very positive connection that will stay connected until you remove the male end of the plug...

Yes they're expensive (around $80 when I got mine on E-Bay) but well worth it since they run rings around other deck installed plugs for longevity and corrosion resistance. If you can afford one I'd also look at the new PowerPux connections - they look great (but I've never installed or had one...).


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Battery Tender.
Buy one and never look back.


----------

